# Slat Mill vs Carpet Mill



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Well I am in the mood to build something so Im gonna tackle a mill. As always Ill be doing this without plans so it should be fun! But I have seen quite a few and I can manage  

So.. the question before you has been asked before, but its fun to talk 
Which do you prefer? A Carpet mill.. a Slat Mill... or a treadmill (manual or electric)
oh ya... and why!!!???


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I hear the carpet ones are poop. Thats really all I can input lol, If I were you I'd build a manual slat.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I like the slat... it gives the dogs great cardio and builds stamina and confidence. Where my carpet mill is like resistance training for your dogs. Completely different work outs. Cree was easiest to get going on both, but the girls are still a little hesitant with the carpet, not because it is too much work for them, but rather they end up feeling cramped and want to back out of it before even giving it the chance to go forward because it doesn't spin freely. When I did research on getting my mills and which to choose before which it was a simple decision to go with the slat simply because i read " the slat mill will make your dog an athelete and the carpet mill will make your dog LOOK like an atheletebut my wallet chose a grand carpet mill for 50-75 bucks off of my dogs breeder.

EDIT: my dogs prefer to try to eat the belt on an e-mill because they can't control it.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I like a smooth carpet mill. Builds mass and stamina.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Depends what you are looking for. An easy build? Carpet mill. Slat mill will be harder. Both have their place in conditioning. If I had to choose, I would do carpet mill. The slat mill can be imitated by a Jenny or road work with a bike.


----------



## Absolute Peril (Jan 21, 2010)

Slatmill and electric treadmill for my mutts


----------

